# Event ID: 4625 / PID 576 / Task 12544



## vixal (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Guys /Gals,

OS: Windows Server Std (FE) x 64 with SP1

I am scratching my head  and running out of options to pursue here. Been getting this annoying 4625 Event and 
looked at the following so far.

Scheduled Tasks
Services using admin account ( password reset and restarted )
Disable and Restarting some services relationg to IIS /SQL etc.

The Common Variables I can see in all the events.

source network address : 127.0.0.1
Task 12544
Execution ProcessID : 576
Logon Type 3

Frequency : These appear every hour approximately and log 16 x failed events over 2 seconds

Event ID XML as Below : 

Log Name: Security
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing
Date: 15/04/2013 12:24:41
Event ID: 4625
Task Category: Logon
Level: Information
Keywords: Audit Failure
User: N/A
Computer: CMEXCH01.XXX.local
Description:
An account failed to log on.

Subject:
Security ID: NULL SID
Account Name: -
Account Domain: -
Logon ID: 0x0

Logon Type: 3

Account For Which Logon Failed:
Security ID: NULL SID
Account Name: 
Account Domain:

Failure Information:
Failure Reason: Unknown user name or bad password.
Status: 0xc000006d
Sub Status: 0xc000006a

Process Information:
Caller Process ID: 0x0
Caller Process Name: -

Network Information:
Workstation Name: -
Source Network Address: 127.0.0.1
Source Port: 6219

Detailed Authentication Information:
Logon Process: Kerberos
Authentication Package: Kerberos
Transited Services: -
Package Name (NTLM only): -
Key Length: 0

This event is generated when a logon request fails. It is generated on the computer where access was attempted.
The Subject fields indicate the account on the local system which requested the logon. This is most commonly a service such as the Server service, or a local process such as Winlogon.exe or Services.exe.
The Logon Type field indicates the kind of logon that was requested. The most common types are 2 (interactive) and 3 (network).

The Process Information fields indicate which account and process on the system requested the logon.
The Network Information fields indicate where a remote logon request originated. Workstation name is not always available and may be left blank in some cases.

The authentication information fields provide detailed information about this specific logon request.
- Transited services indicate which intermediate services have participated in this logon request.
- Package name indicates which sub-protocol was used among the NTLM protocols.
- Key length indicates the length of the generated session key. This will be 0 if no session key was requested.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Security-Auditing" Guid="{54849625-5478-4994-a5ba-3e3b0328c30d}" />
<EventID>4625</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>0</Level>
<Task>12544</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8010000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2013-04-15T11:24:41.945Z" />
<EventRecordID>91017</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="576" ThreadID="11476" />
<Channel>Security</Channel>
<Computer>my.server.local</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
S-1-0-0
-
-
0x0
S-1-0-0

0xc000006d
%%2313
0xc000006a
3
Kerberos
Kerberos
-
-
-
0
0x0
-
127.0.0.1
6219
</EventData>
</Event>


----------

